# Questions about flashing back to RUU



## ericdroid

Okay, so I'm considering flashing back to a pure stock RUU, but have a few questions I'm hoping people can help me with. I've searched and read around, but with rooting and flashing the answers aren't always exactly clear.

1) I currently have S-OFF and root (via Revolutionary). I assume flashing the RUU will remove the root (since RUU's don't have root in them, since they're completely stock), but would my S-OFF remain?

2) My recovery is currently ClockworkMod. Would that remain after flashing the RUU?

3) If I return to the most recent RUU (2.3.4, version 5.10.xxxblahblah I think), is there a method to regain root? I originally rooted after the first GB update to the phone, so I'm not sure if that got blocked with the most recent OTA.

4) Once back on the RUU, would I get OTA updates again?

Many thanks in advance. Sorry if these have been answered elsewhere, I haven't been able to piece it all together.


----------



## Maverick-DBZ-

1) S-OFF would remain, because the Revolutionary hboot blocks RUU hboot updates, that includes OTA updates as well.

2) CWM will be replaced by the stock recovery in the RUU

3) I don't think there is, you'll have to downgrade to a 2.3.3 RUU if you want root again. Then again it won't really matter since your hboot is still S-OFF due to the hboot update block.

4) Yes, update notifcations will return.

If you want to know which RUU to use to return to stock, just boot your phone into its bootloader and select fastboot.

Type the following command in adb


Code:


<br />
fastboot gevar mainver<br />

I'll give you the last OTA update/RUU your phone was last on officially. Hopefully a RUU exists, then you can use it to return your phone to stock.







Even if one doesn't exist and you use the newest RUU available you'll always have S-OFF because the Revolutionary hboot blocks hboot updates.


----------



## ericdroid

Cool, that mostly confirms what I suspected. Thanks so much for putting it clearly.

So how about the following scenario:
- I install the 2.3.4 RUU. This removes root, and CWM recovery. S-OFF remains.
- I realize the error of my ways, and want to get back to a rooted ROM.
- I can install CWM recovery via fastboot, then reboot into CWM, and install a rooted ROM (like CM7 or whatever) from there.
Does this mean that to get back to a custom/rooted ROM, I wouldn't need to downgrade back to 2.3.3? I would only need to do that if I wanted rooted stock?


----------



## Maverick-DBZ-

You got it!









No point in a downgrade to 2.3.3 RUU. For as long as you have S-OFF you're golden. The only time to go back to bone stock would be for warrenty reasons.


----------

